# Hello from CT



## Duff (Aug 3, 2018)

Hello all. I'm a new member from southwestern CT sailing a SanJuan23. It's our first sailboat and we've sailed it around L.I. Sound a handful of times each year for the past 4 years. We have a casual goal of sailing it to Block Island if presented with the right conditions. :boat :

Duff


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Read some of the threads about block.
Have fun


----------



## Duff (Aug 3, 2018)

Will do, thanks.


----------



## thelibrarian (May 3, 2018)

Hello, I'm in Norwalk learning to sail on dinghies. I've just heard about Block Island recently and hope to take the ferry over sometime. I figure I'll move up to 20 ft+ day sailors in a year or two. GF is starting to look into yacht clubs because she wants a pool and boat friends. That may speed up my transition to larger boats.


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

thelibrarian said:


> ....GF is starting to look into yacht clubs because she wants a pool and boat friends. That may speed up my transition to larger boats.


Girl Friend? I'd quickly work on upgrading her to "wife". She sounds like a keeper.


----------



## estopa (Aug 17, 2010)

You might be a little disappointed with the block. I mean it should still be in your bucket list but don't expect it to be earth shattering... 

First off you are either anchoring or mooring. Second lack of facilities on land to cater to the boater. I would suggest being as self sufficient as you possibly can since you will be using launch to get to land and hailing VHF for water, ice, pumpout, etc... 

This is just my 2 cents and not knocking the block... search the site...


----------



## Duff (Aug 3, 2018)

thelibrarian said:


> Hello, I'm in Norwalk learning to sail on dinghies. I've just heard about Block Island recently and hope to take the ferry over sometime. I figure I'll move up to 20 ft+ day sailors in a year or two. GF is starting to look into yacht clubs because she wants a pool and boat friends. That may speed up my transition to larger boats.


I took a few lessons on 19'-22' sailboats before setting out on our SanJuan23. I don't have the perspective of operating something larger (yet) but this size boat provides plenty of fun for a day sail. Good luck!


----------



## Duff (Aug 3, 2018)

estopa said:


> You might be a little disappointed with the block. I mean it should still be in your bucket list but don't expect it to be earth shattering...
> 
> First off you are either anchoring or mooring. Second lack of facilities on land to cater to the boater. I would suggest being as self sufficient as you possibly can since you will be using launch to get to land and hailing VHF for water, ice, pumpout, etc...
> 
> This is just my 2 cents and not knocking the block... search the site...


Thanks Estopa. I'm easing off of Block Island a little after reading through my L.I. Sound Cruising Guide and seeing the many other cool options (Shelter Island looks nice). The trip isn't until 3rd week of September so hopefully crowds will have subsided by then. Our SJ23 doesn't have many amenities (like a shower for example) so we we're planning to spend a night on the boat while cruising but then finding a nearby Inn/B&B for a couple nights at our destination.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome. I grew up on my parents boat in Western LIS. I fondly recall some Father/Son trips we took from there to Block, when I was very young. Block was much quieter back then. The Oar had no windows. Still, I love Block in mid-Sept, I avoid it in Jul and Aug. You have to go through the Race, however, so be sure you understand that. You don't want to cross wind and current there. Going through Fisher's Island Sound is an option, but less direct.

While there are no haul out boat yards, it's very much a boating vibe, especially in New Harbor. It's a great adventure. 

Nevertheless, there is plenty to do in LIS. We vacationed quite a bit on Fisher's Island back then. Its super quiet, with very little tourist infrastructure. The Yacht Club does take transient reservations now. The one bar/restaurant will be on the verge of closing for the season by then. Grocery store. There is even a boat yard, owned by the DuPonts. Yes, those DuPonts. They owned most of the island over 100 years ago. 

Personally, not a big fan of Shelter Island. Greenport either, but most do like it there. You might consider Montauk, but it's just as big a commitment as Block. Mystic Seaport is a neat idea. Get a slip and you get access to the museum all night. One of my fav locations as a kid was swinging on the hook in Eaton's Neck. You could go ashore and set up a beach bbq back then, but I think I've heard that's restricted now.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Another option to consider as you ramp up your skills is Milford. The town opened a marina that serves transients only. I've stayed there twice. A nice place that is only steps from the town green and a bunch of restaurants, bars and shops. I don't know where you are in CT, but if it's Fairfield county, then Milford is probably a comfortable 1/2 day sail in a San Juan. Use it as a stop over point on your way to Mystic/Watch Hill/Newport/Block etc.

https://www.ci.milford.ct.us/harbor-management-commission-marina/pages/milford-lisman-landing-marina


----------



## Duff (Aug 3, 2018)

Minnewaska said:


> Welcome. I grew up on my parents boat in Western LIS. I fondly recall some Father/Son trips we took from there to Block, when I was very young. Block was much quieter back then. The Oar had no windows. Still, I love Block in mid-Sept, I avoid it in Jul and Aug. You have to go through the Race, however, so be sure you understand that. You don't want to cross wind and current there. Going through Fisher's Island Sound is an option, but less direct.
> 
> While there are no haul out boat yards, it's very much a boating vibe, especially in New Harbor. It's a great adventure.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the perspective. We have friends that motor out of a marina in Westbrook so we're probably going to stop there for a social call the first night, move on to Mystic or Stonington or Watch Hill for the second night, and then decide whether to jump over to Block or do something else. I'll have to look up Eaton's Neck as I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## Duff (Aug 3, 2018)

mstern said:


> Another option to consider as you ramp up your skills is Milford. The town opened a marina that serves transients only. I've stayed there twice. A nice place that is only steps from the town green and a bunch of restaurants, bars and shops. I don't know where you are in CT, but if it's Fairfield county, then Milford is probably a comfortable 1/2 day sail in a San Juan. Use it as a stop over point on your way to Mystic/Watch Hill/Newport/Block etc.
> 
> Thanks, we sail out of Stratford and so are very familiar with Milford! I'm thinking Port Jeff or Mt Misery should be low hanging fruit for us to do an overnight onboard.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Duff said:


> Thanks for the perspective. We have friends that motor out of a marina in Westbrook so we're probably going to stop there for a social call the first night, move on to Mystic or Stonington or Watch Hill for the second night, and then decide whether to jump over to Block or do something else. I'll have to look up Eaton's Neck as I'm not familiar with it.


Enjoy the trip.

Easton's neck is on the northeastern corner of Huntington Bay. There is a Coast Guard station inside. I've never heard of them hassling the cruisers, but it is fun to see them hammer out of there for an emergency. It's just a quiet anchorage. We used to harvest mussels at low tide on the eastern shore of the harbor.

Mystic is a great idea, lots to do. I've not spent any time in Stonington, interestingly enough, as I've covered everything around it. Watch Hill is a long way in. Great spot, but depending on your draft, you might even want to time the tides. Lots of shoaling. Totally worth the trip, just consider it's a harder/longer place to exit and continue East.


----------

